
What Kind of Dog Is It – Using TensorFlow on Mobile Device (2016) - putnam
https://jeffxtang.github.io/deep/learning,/tensorflow,/mobile,/ai/2016/09/23/mobile-tensorflow.html
======
visarga
The Play Store user reviews are priceless. Shows that you can't just put
anything and call it AI, it has to work in practice. This model is a nice
technical demo for reducing the size of a neural net, but bad at what it says
it does.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ailabby.do...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ailabby.doggy)

~~~
tyingq
The comments also hint at the general public's expectations at how smart
computers should be. The level of outrage for a free app that purports to do
something magical is funny.

Edit: It is free on Android...

~~~
supercoder
You see the same comments here when someone posts an open source library that
doesn't do what it should

~~~
tyingq
Well, yes, but the chances that an AI app would be highly accurate at
identifying a breed no matter the angle, quality, etc, of the uploaded photo
seems obviously low to me.

Coupled with some of the language in the reviews. Not talking about comments
like "disappointed" but the more scathing ones.

------
texan
What Dog A Microsoft Garage Project by Microsoft Corporation
[https://appsto.re/us/OE1M-.i](https://appsto.re/us/OE1M-.i)

------
redbluething
They're good dogs.

------
hanselot
not hotdog.

------
jaimex2
I love seeing TensorFlow projects like this, very cool.

------
edlebert
hot dog

------
cerved
What about hot dogs?

~~~
roryisok
I thought that was the joke

